# Santa María del Mar



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Santa María del Mar

Un recorrido por este hermoso balneario limeño. Fotos de Mónica González Melly. 



























































































































































Próximamente: segunda parte​


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

No habia visto fotos de este lugar y me parece muy interesante y acogedor para veranear y pasar fines de semana lejos del conglomerado urbano de Lima.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Bonito lugar, tranquilo y alejado.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Lindisimoooo balneario la mayoria de veranos los pasè allì y en San Bartolo...buenos angulos lastima que no habia sol.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Buenas fotos de Santa María


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Santa María, jaja... Sólo faltabas tú en Incascrapers.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bonito balneario, una de las pocas playas públicas limpias de Lima...

Muy buen thread!


----------



## Lima2020 (Feb 9, 2008)

Sí, SM es muy bonito, làstima que no hubiese viento ahí, sino imagínense que sea escenario de competencias a vela que son tan vistosas, tendriamos los inicios de nuestra Mar del Plata o Punta del Este :lol:


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

Muy bonita playa...bastante tranquila.


----------



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

Muy bonito balneario. Cuando era nino íbamos ahí con mi familia.


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Parece Ancón en sus buenos tiempos.*


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Hermosa playa, siempre lo fué aunque veo con tristeza que la erosión se comió la arena de la playita de Embajadores.

saludos


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Oscar10 said:


> *Parece Ancón en sus buenos tiempos.*


Ni de lejos, Ancon tiene estilo, esta playa, la verdad, la mayoria de las constrccuiones son de pesimo gusto, esa amarilla entonces es imposible, la entrada del lugar interesante y la playa no esta muy mal aunque el clima no ayuda mas las construcciones estan de horror.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Santa María es muy bonito, ese edificio amarillo es la única excepción.


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

Mi balneario favorito en Lima Metropolitana. Tiene un no sé qué......

Debe ser el distrito con la seguridad municipal más estricta de los balnearios de Lima. He tenido varios altercados con ellos por estupideces....


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Se ve muy bien,he pasado N veces por la Panamericana Sur para ir a Cañete,pero nunca he ido a Santa María del Mar,ya habrá alguna oportundad.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Se ve bien, me gusta.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

con lo de la seguridad tienes mucha razon, tambien sera que es el unico distrito de lima donde no llega ninguna combi, solo entran taxis y todas sus entradas son controladas con tranqueras.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por los comentarios! 

Segunda parte
































































































































Eso es todo. Espero que hayan disfrutado el recorrido.​


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Muy buenas las fotos, de que año son?*


----------



## josjos85 (Sep 6, 2008)

Se ve de Lujo!


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Es de lujo, hasta principios de los 90s en que empezó el "Boom" de las playas de Asia, Santa María era la playa más lujosa y aristocrática del Perú sin lugar a dudas y me parece que lo sigue siendo hasta el día de hoy.

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Junto con la pequeña "Embajadores" !!!!*

No he vuelto a las playas del sur desde hace 2 décadas,pero definitivamente Santa María y Embajadores era lo más lujoso en balnearios de toda la Provincia de Lima... 


cesium said:


> Es de lujo, hasta principios de los 90s en que empezó el "Boom" de las playas de Asia, Santa María era la playa más lujosa y aristocrática del Perú sin lugar a dudas y me parece que lo sigue siendo hasta el día de hoy.
> 
> saludos


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

exelentes fotos !!! de primera el balneario felizmente queda por lo visto algo lejos de la ciudad... sino sería otro ANCON como se lo conocer hoy en día...

Luce tan bien que no parece que estuvieramos en Perú saludos


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Miraflorino said:


> No he vuelto a las playas del sur desde hace 2 décadas,pero definitivamente Santa María y Embajadores era lo más lujoso en balnearios de toda la Provincia de Lima...


Por lo que se puede apreciar en una de las fotos la erosión acabó con la arena "importada" de la playita de Embajadores, a fines de los 60s los primeros propitearios de esa playa encargaron arena blanca desde una isla del Caribe la cual fué traída en buque y depositada en la playa.

saludos


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Genial la segunda tanda.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Con permiso del creador pongo unas fotos :$








































La gran piscina del Club Esmeralda


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Lo que mas me gusta de Santa Maria es que creciò y se hizo como distrito todo planificado y ordenado, no como en asia que la gran mayoria son condominios privados...y jamas permitieron las invasiones, incluso a las afueras pusieron un cerco "vivo" de plantas para evitar que invadan la zona.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

^^

Excelente fotografía del de la piscina del Club Esmeralda, la cual es de agua salada succionada diretamente desde el mar, es la piscina más grande del Perú.

saludos


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

No entiendo como un distrito tan llamativo tiene un IDH de 0.680 :?...


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

La piscina màs grande del Perù hasta que construyan la Jolla en Asia


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por tu aporte, JmC3modelator. Esas fotos están muy buenas.


----------



## DaviX (Feb 8, 2010)

Que tales fotazos las nocturnas!!!


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> No entiendo como un distrito tan llamativo tiene un IDH de 0.680 :?...


Deben ser cifras del 2002. Es el último año en que se hizo IDH por distritos. EL IDH del Perú está en 0.806; el de Lima obviamente es superior a eso y el de Santa María superior al promedio de Lima debido a la poca población que tiene y la cantidad de recursos que hay ahí.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Tiene un encanto ese balneario, es como una residensial playera ubicado en un rincon escondido de la costa limeña.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Están muy buenas las fotos.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

J Block said:


> Gracias por tu aporte, JmC3modelator. Esas fotos están muy buenas.


De nada, siempre estoy aqui para sevir en lo que pueda.


----------

